# 1st Signs of Winter



## tjohnson (Sep 15, 2011)

It's September 15th and the 1st signs of winter are already here.

Our 1st frost is about 3 weeks ahead of schedule.

Hope this is not a sign of a "Long Cold Miserable Minnesota Winter"!!!

It's amazing that we can have frost in the morning and hit 70° in the afternoon!

What's really sad, is in January, we will be thinking 32° is a heat wave!!

Have a GREAT Day!

Todd

We used the Weber Grill last night








Our pumpkin patch







Backyard is frosty, but no frost near the pond







Frost on the windshield


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 15, 2011)

Brrrrrrrrrrr it looks cold, we are almost out of the winter .i hope will have a great Summer


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2011)

Frost the middle of Sept !!!!

Yikes!!!!

We don't get any of that yet !!!

Bear


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 15, 2011)

Well..have fun with that Todd. I don't envy you a bit. I moved to

South West Florida in 1988 because I survived 13 years of

Syracuse NY winters and said enough is enough. I have been

back only once.

You know what I used to say? If you get hot, it's easy to cool off quickly,

but when you get cold from Northern winters, you are cold to the bone

and it takes forever to warm up again....Enjoy!            






	

		
			
		

		
	
 James


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 15, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrr it looks cold, we are almost out of the winter .i hope will have a great Summer


That scours my brain, Africanmeat. You're just finishing Winter there???? I never think of

Africa as a Wintery place...hmmmn, back to Google...James


----------



## alelover (Sep 15, 2011)

Damn. It's going to be near 90 here today.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHAAH, We have been lucky enough to not have frost at the end of Aug this year!!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 15, 2011)

alelover said:


> Damn. It's going to be near 90 here today.




Very nice!!!  Right now it is 1C here of 34F and that is a beautiful morning for Sept.!!  Winter will hit days of -45C or -49F!!!!!!!


----------



## alelover (Sep 15, 2011)

We will be getting some of that Canadian air tonight. It'll only be in the 60s tomorrow.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 15, 2011)

the week before we got down to 47 at our house and Monday it was back in the high 90's and 100  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  today it is 58 right now and looks like low 90's next week. 

they say if you don't like the weather here just wait a bit and it will change...lol

after 70 days of 100-114 I feel like a popcicle at 58.  Yea and in Jan will be outside in a t shirt when its 50

thinking this is some great weather..lol


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 15, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> the week before we got down to 47 at our house and Monday it was back in the high 90's and 100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!  I sure do get jealous when I hear about other peoples winter!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Brian


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 15, 2011)

I guess I should stay out of this one. Winter does not happen in San Diego


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 15, 2011)

It hit 101 in Houston yesterday....


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 15, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I guess I should stay out of this one. Winter does not happen in San Diego


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA, I was in Camarillo, CA in April or March and was couldn't believe how HOT it was!


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 15, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> Wow!!!  I sure do get jealous when I hear about other peoples winter!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we get down to single digits but we only see any -temps here and there...


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 15, 2011)

Our winter is like a baby wet and windy


----------



## exhaustedspark (Sep 15, 2011)

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Well..have fun with that Todd. I don't envy you a bit. I moved to
> 
> South West Florida in 1988 because I survived 13 years of
> 
> ...


We also got some frost up here in N.E. WA,

Then it went back up to pushing the triple digits in fact here in Springdale we got one day this month that was 110 F

I always thought they always said.

When it is to hot you can only get so Naked before they arrest you.

When it is cold you can always put on a sweater.







Hey Todd the good news is Winter is the best time of the year for Smoken/ BBQ'n.

Sall Good

Karl


----------



## gunny r (Sep 15, 2011)

I knew there was a reason I live in North Carolina. But then again, the smell of hardwood smoke on a clear bright winter day is hard to beat.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 15, 2011)

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> That scours my brain, Africanmeat. You're just finishing Winter there???? I never think of
> 
> Africa as a Wintery place...hmmmn, back to Google...James


  This town is called ceres and it is  110 mil from my house


----------



## sierra (Sep 15, 2011)

The Four Seasons:
Almost Winter 
Winter 
Still Winter
Road Repair


----------



## jc1947 (Sep 15, 2011)

*It hit 72 yesterday here. Low was 54.*


----------



## justpassingthru (Sep 15, 2011)

Todd,

What's winter?

Man, I'm constantly tapping my thermometer to see if it's broke, it seems to be stuck at 89° all of the time.

I envy your space, garden and yard, ...but I wouldn't trade with ya.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gene


----------



## allen (Sep 15, 2011)

I had to scrape the frost off the windshield before going to work this morn.


----------



## roller (Sep 15, 2011)

I just planted my Fall garden yesterday !!!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dang Todd. We arent far behind. We will be in the 30's over night the next few days.


----------



## chadinclw (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm. We have another 10 weeks or so of Hurricane season. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We "may" see frost in Feburary - just enough to slap down my banana and umbrella trees!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 15, 2011)

We have some cotton wood groves along a river about 50 miles from my home at approx 3,500 ft elevation that were showing signs of frost about 10 days ago. Bottom limbs had some nipped leaves that were yellowing. We haven't suffered frost here just yet (4,900 ft), but dipped to 37* about a week ago. Thing is, we haven't had a spring snowstorm here for 2 consecutive years, and just missing the first one had myself and others wondering. When we get spring snowstorms, we're talking blizzard conditions...wind, cold, and snow piled up 1/2 to 2/3 the height of streetlights. Roads closed in all directions for 75-100 miles or more. Last winter was relatively mild, with below average precipitation and above average temps for our area.

All indications in our area are pointing towards the beginning of a 50 or 100-year cycle, myself (or, however long it may be). Could be a long, cold winter...filling the freezers and pantries and having generator fuel on hand for several days of power outage will be part of my plan (winter storms can down powerlines, or overload substations due to the increaded load for comfort heating). I can run my forced air furnace and the indoor refrigeration, lights, etc, before breaking out any of the serious emergency gear...we will survive.

Eric


----------



## venture (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah, Todd, signs of fall here too.  We are down to the low 90's now.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, I was hijacked into moving from Tx. to oihO an don't know what to say about this year.Son was supposed to build me a Q-bana for cooking the goodies in Winter,but gonna be another bunch of cold smokes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'm 63 this year and it's starting to get to me bones now. Oh, well,I'll just snuggle closer to the firebox I guess.Maybe I'll borrow his Salamander and tell him it got lost
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I'm not giving up my last days without BBQ
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I already have my coffin:






	

		
			
		

		
	
  so if I die,just shove me in this and bury me on the LonePraire.LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Dang Todd. We arent far behind. We will be in the 30's over night the next few days.


30's in California already???

You live in the mountains, or way up in Northern CA, or both???

We are supposed to hit 40˚ tonight.

This is all a good reminder for me to get eating BLTs, because it is the frost that stops my tomatoes every year.

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Sep 16, 2011)

Well here in Alaska, the four so-called seasons seem to pass us up.  We only get two seasons here!!  WINTER AND JULY 4th..!!

Rich


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Well here in Alaska, the four so-called seasons seem to pass us up.  We only get two seasons here!!  WINTER AND JULY 4th..!!
> 
> Rich




LOL---Worse comes to worse, you can always insulate with those tons of Awesome Smoked Salmon you've been stocking!!!!

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 16, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> 30's in California already???
> 
> 
> You live in the mountains, or way up in Northern CA, or both???
> ...



Bear the answer is both. We are about 5000 feet elevation about a hour west north west of lake Tahoe.


----------



## sonnyhad (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't know where that cold comes from, but please if everyone keeps their smokers going, Maybe we can change the jet stream!

I don't like cold. I worked the michigan winters in construction for 32 years, But not anymore, I don't have to go out if I don't want to now!!

Except for Drs appointments!


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 17, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> This town is called ceres and it is  110 mil from my house


This is fascinating to me as I thought Africa to be quite warm all over. Much to learn but I started here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceres,_Western_Cape

Do you go to Ceres and pick fresh Cherries, Ahron? The view of the Ceres Valley is stunning.

Thanks Good Sir, So much to learn...James


----------

